# Exhaust.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know where I could buy a turndown exhaust tip for a kawi fr691v?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea but I bet a muffler shop could put something together for you Walt.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have looked all over the internet, and havent found anything yet. Im trying to find a turn down 90 so I can turn the noise to the back of the mower. Its pretty loud I figured if I could divert the tailpipe back it might help a little. Its 1 3/8 id and no luck yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's where earphones and a music source come in to play! 

Naw, I understand. I used to operate a skid steer that had a loose escape hatch on top of the cab. CLANG, CLANG, CLANG, at every bump. Finally got tired of it, and bolted it down. Boss noticed I had secured the thing and replied that this is why they created hearing protection, to which I replied "Sure!, but what about the neighbors living around the job sites who likely didn't have ear plugs"?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I too would suggest a muffler shop.. u already know the dimensions.. just draw it out & have'm fab it up.. probably take'm all of 15 minutes. Walk in w/ a piece of paper & walk out w/ a new tail pipe.. probably less than 50.00


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Or free my cousin owns affordable fabrication, and welding. I say free because I can never get him to take money from me.


----------

